# Husband moving back in!! Let the sex begin!!!



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband and I have been working on reconsiling our marriage and he has just today said he will be moving back in!!! I'm so thrilled!! If he was not working the next 3 days he would be moving back ASAP!! 

So I can't wait to get the sex back better than it was before!!! We have not had sex sicne our seperation, but he has made several sexual enduindoes and has been lovinly pinching my ass and holding me all night long when I spend the night with him at his parents house. 

I'm willing to try new things that I htink he has wanted before, but I really felt uncomfortable with it because I was not gettign what I wanted I guess. I know he wants oral sex. He does not like to give me oral though. I would give him oral if I was allowed to control everything and if he would groom himself down there(too much hair). I do groom myself and my Husband has always loved that about me.

I actaully can't wait to be able to visit Fascinations store when I don't have kids with me so I can buy some edible lubricant and some pills for him to try or at least have them on hand for when he is comfortablet enough to try new things. I've already asked him about wearing a **** ring. Told him it helps him last longer. My husband is shy in the bedroom because he thinks he is not good. he gets nervous about his performance and will lose his erection. I actually have trouble keeping myself from climaxing too soon and then it makes him climax too, then he thinks he is a minute man. I just get so turned on by him that I just can't contain myself. 

I would like sex in our marriage more often though. 3-5 times per week would be great!! Sex every day would be even better!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of pills?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't remember the name of the pills, but I saw them in the sex store sold over the counter and somone posted in this forum about it being like viagra. They are affordable at $6.99 per pill if I remember correctly.

I'm not sure if my husband will come with me to a sex store as hes always declined before. He may have gone into one by himself as he has gotten me a sex toy for xmas one year, but it would have been from a place like Spencers


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you investigate the pills on the internet and make sure they actually do what they are advertised to do? And that they are really safe?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

blueskies30 said:


> I can't remember the name of the pills, but I saw them in the sex store sold over the counter and somone posted in this forum about it being like viagra. They are affordable at $6.99 per pill if I remember correctly.
> 
> I'm not sure if my husband will come with me to a sex store as hes always declined before. He may have gone into one by himself as he has gotten me a sex toy for xmas one year, but it would have been from a place like Spencers


Why not go for the real deal? You can buy cialis or Viagra online for a lot less than that. If its an issue, get him to go to his doctor, see if he can get a free trial. Personally, I've tried both cialis and Viagra. The cialis lasts up to 36 hours (instead of 4), and the Viagra caused a weird blue vision issue that was pretty spooky.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

PBear said:


> Why not go for the real deal? You can buy cialis or Viagra online for a lot less than that. If its an issue, get him to go to his doctor, see if he can get a free trial. Personally, I've tried both cialis and Viagra. The cialis lasts up to 36 hours (instead of 4), and the Viagra caused a weird blue vision issue that was pretty spooky.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure if it is a real issue or not. I've learned a lot of our non-sex in the marriage was sycolgical for him. Some of it is also him not feeling that he is performing well so he would lose an erection. I was just thinking of having the pills on hand in case he wanted to try them. They have natural herbs in them that increase sexual desire and someone on here had said they worked really well. I have not been in the adult store for a while, so I can't remember the name of the pill. I have 3 kids with me all the time or I ma with my husband. My husband has never gone in to an adult store with me. He is a bit reserved about talking about sex, so I guess thats why he won't go in a store with me


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If he loses an erection, it's a real issue. The pills helped me through a tough time mentally, when I was feeling concerned about whether I'd be concerned about keeping a stiffie through a session with a new partner. There was nothing physically wrong with me, but when guy's start to lose confidence, it can be a vicious downhill slide. The pills stopped that slide, and now I just use them for "special" occasions. 

One thing you may want to work on is spending more time one on one with your husband. I may be wrong, but just an impression I get.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

PBear said:


> If he loses an erection, it's a real issue. The pills helped me through a tough time mentally, when I was feeling concerned about whether I'd be concerned about keeping a stiffie through a session with a new partner. There was nothing physically wrong with me, but when guy's start to lose confidence, it can be a vicious downhill slide. The pills stopped that slide, and now I just use them for "special" occasions.
> 
> One thing you may want to work on is spending more time one on one with your husband. I may be wrong, but just an impression I get.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pbear!!

Yes we are spending lots of one on one time together, but we have not been able to spend time alone at our own house yet. Passion has been building for both of us and the sexual talk has started through text and phone and in person too. My Husband is leaving a lot of sexual hints as to what is too come. Hes very very private though and so I'm sure that is why we have not comsemated our reunion yet. He is moving back in ASAP and I'm sure he wants it to happen at our own house and not at his parents house where he has been staying. 

Heres something funny he did...My phone was charging right near where he was sitting and I got a text from my friend. She asked if my Husband and I had sex yet. He read the text and text her back as if it was me and was saying how much sex we had...which really was not true yet.

Also my husband has planned a romantic cruise and said how much seminal fluid will be all over our stateroom,LOL.

I've asked him while we were out together whether he would be willing to wear a **** ring and I didn't get a yes or no answer. I think I may just have one on hand for when we have actually start our sex life again. This conversation had come up because I was talking about a navel ring peircing and he said he thought about getting his penis pierced. I'm not sure if he was joking or not. Hes known for giving me **** as he calls it.


----------

